# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Мои любимые фотографии и рисунки

## Анюша

Здравствуйте, всем! Раз уж это позволительно (насколько я поняла) хочу попробовать размещать тут свои любимые фотографии и, возможно, рисунки. Я не фотограф и даже не учусь :Grin:  Я не профессионал и даже не скажу, что увлекаюсь фотографией, не знаю ни теории, ни практики, но иногда, когда видишь что-то интересное или что-то красивое, хочется это запечатлеть, правда?  :Smile3:   И в итоге получаются такие фотографии, на которые взглянешь и что-то в душе зашевелится, всколыхнется, задумается и подтолкнет. Я понимаю, что  у каждого свое восприятие и понимание красивого и интересного, но ... бывает же и какое-то созвучие...

----------


## Анюша

не смейтесь, но укроп и капуста тоже очень красивые :Grin:

----------


## Анюша

Мой любимый заброшенный уголок земли

----------


## Анюша

Мышка-норушка, а как она прыгала!! Я и не знала, что мыши прыгают :Blink: 


река Великая г.Остров


Полетели???




Обожаю деревенские виды... Домик...деревенская дорога...




Машенька у окошка, а окошко такое же маленькое , как и Машенька)))


Красный костел г.Минск

----------


## Анюша

Ой, какой красавец! А как за своим гаремом ухаживал, заботился! Настоящий мужчина!!!


Псков... 


Воронье кружит... г. Псков


И это г.Псков, замирает сердце, когда видишь старину, красоту, солнце...


а это... имение Петровское, Пушкинские горы...


А это мой друг, мы с ним подружились в селе Михайловское)))


Пушкинские места завораживают своей красотой и какой-то неразведанной тайной...


А это городская яблонька

----------


## Анюша

Удивительно, насколько вблизи все другое, каштан...


Вспоминается песня на стихи  Лермонтова "На севере диком стоит одиноко  На голой вершине сосна"... правда это летняя пора, а не зимняя, но для меня север - Пушкинские горы.  И удивительно, вокруг лес, много деревьев, а сосне все равно надо быть выше всех и одинокой...


Минские селезень и утка, так интересно за ними наблюдать по весне



Красота природы...



г.Минск - березовая роща


Тюльпаны

----------


## Анюша

Монастырь на берегу р.Великой


яркие краски природы, хочется зажмуриться...



вода и камни, можно смотреть вечно


какой воздух в лесу... жаль фотографии запахи не передают)))


Озеро в лесу, удивительно красивое...

----------


## Анюша

Царственный голубь в Царском селе


Жемчужное ожерелье...



Всемирная сеть интеренет :Grin:  на самом деле, паутина - чудо природы)))


вы когда-нибудь держали в своих ладошках красоту??? Попробуйте...


река Великая зимой г. Псков


юбилейный торт

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Девочки,какая красотища!!!Хорошую темку открыли,я очень люблю всё красивое!!!

----------


## oksanadem

Никогда не думала, что простые вещи можно так запечатлить!!!! Просто супер!!!

----------


## Анюша



----------


## Анюша



----------


## olga kh

[QUOTE=Анюша;3955447]не смейтесь, но укроп и капуста тоже очень красивые :Grin: 

[

Это необыкновенно КРАСИВО!!! Сижу, смотрю, улыбаюсь, наслаждаюсь!.. Спасибо за прекрасное настроение, которое подарили своими работами!!! :Tender:  И не только "капустно-укропными" :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Анюша

> Это необыкновенно КРАСИВО!!! Сижу, смотрю, улыбаюсь, наслаждаюсь!.. Спасибо за прекрасное настроение, которое подарили своими работами!!! И не только "капустно-укропными"


Ольга, а вам спасибо за внимание и добрые слова))) :Smile3:

----------


## Анюша



----------


## Анюша



----------


## Анюша



----------


## Piligrim

Спасибо за чудесные фото!

Петрушка и капуста действительно чудесные, здорово, что смотрите такими ясными глазами на мир, как ребёнок (это комплимент, серьёзно!)
Понравилась ещё, выборочно, табличка "купаться запрещено". Не один ведь нарушитель в море, там пруд пруди! =))))

А ещё - здорово поймали аиста, приземляющегося на своё гнездо...
Да и всё остальное здорово...
Удачи от Бога!

----------


## magistr

В связи с реорганизацией форума, прошу обратить внимание всех на сообщение: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136545
присылайте свои пожелания, стоит ли эту тему переносить в новый раздел, или оставить её в архиве а там создавать новые темы?

----------


## лингва

Очень даже стоит продолжать эту тему, спасибо.
Лингва

----------


## лингва

Хочу поделиться великолепным альбомом авторских фото, сделанных
Ольгой Пилиповец - солнечная - ! Балтийский канал, в один 
сумасшедший день нашей рижской осени.

 Не пойму, куда прикладывать, помогите, хелп!

Лингва

----------


## LINSLI

*лингва*, загрузите фото, на пример вот сюда http://*********su/index.php потом скопируйте первую или вторую ссылку и нажмите тут на вставить изображение 
[IMG]http://*********su/2816337m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## лингва

Спасибо, Линсли!  Загрузила фото со ссылки, но не нашла...  Чувствую себя блондинкой.

Лингва

----------


## LINSLI

> ....Чувствую себя блондинкой.


Я по некоторым вопросам, то же ещё тот блАндин) Так что ни чего страшного.

1. Загружаем с компа на сервер. Нажимаем ОТПРАВИТЬ.
[IMG]http://*********su/2812272m.jpg[/IMG]

2. Копируем вот эту ссылку. Под номером *2*
[IMG]http://*********su/2796912m.jpg[/IMG]

3. Вставляем здесь на форуме. См. выше пост *#22* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4491869

----------


## photolook



----------


## mousesanya

гриб)

----------


## magistr

> гриб)


собственно аватарка - это правильное кадрирование снимка. Намного интереснее полного снимка

----------


## Andes



----------


## Алена Высоцкая

Анюша, очень красивые фотографии. А я недавно нашла и мне очень понравились  звуковые описания картин Айвазовского в формате видеопрезентации. Идентифицированы географические и архитектурные объекты на картинах; описаны исторические обстоятельства сюжетов. Предлагается как вспомогательный материал по предметам ИЗО и МХК.
https://www.youtube.com/user/aquabalt

----------


## Robs

Отличные фото!

----------


## LAKATA

*Спасибо всем за фото!!! Не каждому дано видеть красивое в мелочах!!*  :Ok:

----------


## yuzef

В природе нет ничего не красивого. Нужно только это видеть. И Вы это увидели. Молодец!

----------


## татуся

Спасибо,что позволяете нам взглянуть на мир под другим углом!!!!!

----------


## viola36

> не смейтесь, но укроп и капуста тоже очень красивые


очень красивые фотографии!!!

----------

